# Meet Sendero!



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I like his looks. hes pretty. How much would you be paying?


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

english_rider144 said:


> I like his looks. hes pretty. How much would you be paying?


For Sendo.. My friend bought him from our regular dealer for 5000 euro's.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

oooh what a beauty! i love his mane!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

so how much is that in the US?


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

gorgeous horse! If I had the opportunity id buy him too


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Your friend imported a stallion from spain and when he got here didn't have time for him? Wow! That seems like a lot of effort to go to for a horse I then decide I don't have time for! But makes for a great opportunity for you. He is a stunning boy, if you can afford it I would go for it.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

He's purty!!! I want him!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not much for greys but this guy is gorgeous. I would totally buy him. I love those unique breeds especially when they are imported. Now knowing the importing costs, this lady must have quite a bit of money for importing him but yet not do anything with him. 

I like him, I think he's cute.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

He looks very nice. Buying him would be a good choice.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He's beautiful and looks great in his blue blanket!


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

wild spot:
My friend asked our dealer to import A stallion out of Spain. After a few months he did. My friend bought him and had a good few months of riding him. Untill she found our that she was pregnant again.. She's already got 3 horses. One of them has to go, and she's got her hands full on Sendo (He can be quiet moody!).


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

He's very cute.


----------



## Chausser (Nov 25, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He is absolutely stunning!!! I love how his halter and blanket match perfectly!!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

wow he's gorgeous!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

How well does he move for you?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, if you don't take him, can I have him. He is a beauty.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

i have an andulusion that looks like that..


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Hes gorgeous! :O


----------

